# Nicknames



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

I know that this is not the appropriate forum for this thread but I want to see what your nicknames mean. I should have posted this topic in the "everything but basketball forum" but in there I would have received replies only by people I didn't know.

So what does your nickname mean and how did it come into being?

My nickname?
I first used this nickname while I was in the Telebasket forum. I was following this forum for a long time without posting. Eventually, and after I had read some totally outrageous posts by some "dysfunctional" posters I decided to start posting and replying to their despicable posts. Their posts were so irritating and frustrating that I really had an urge to spit into their faces. So I used as a nickname the phrase "Prasini Rohala" which means "Green Loogy" in Greek (I was brought up in Greece). However, some of the posters in that forum who were Greek, were annoyed by this and kindly asked me to change my nickname because it was making them to wanna throw up.

:hurl: 

So I decided to respect their request. Instead of changing the nickmane, though, I just translated it to Bulgarian (my nationality) and here it is: Zelena Hracka. (pronounced as Zeh-leh-nah H-rah-tch-kah). Even though I don't post anymore to the Telebasket forum, I kept the name as it (kinda) symbolizes the reason I started posting in this kind of forums.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Great story ZH! I will leave this thread here, it's a nice way to know each other.

My nickname is simple:

JG stands for my real name

Koblenz is a city in Germany, I don't have an special reason (in fact I have I'm just too lazy to explain why) to choose this city, I just happen to enjoy the name and the sonority.


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

Well, we have just discovered that our moderator has a flirt in Germany...  

About my nickname... of course it's dedicated to Mihalis Pelekanos, one of my favourite players, and most of all one of my best friend. Really a "little brother" for me... 
And I add "Wonder" without a particular reason. It sounds nice (at my ears).


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

As Zelena did, me too have followed the Telebasket forum for a long time mostly without posting. When I did I chose the nik "Marco Mitis".
There is a duo of famous theatre story-writers in Trieste, North East Italy, that have wrote during the '60s and '70s few books of funny stories that take place in the Adriatic Dalmatian islands from the last years of 1800 to the '20s, all written in the old "Colonial Venetian" language. They are extremely popoular in the extreme NE Italy and in Dalmatia, that is Croatia nowadays, still there are public performances based on these novels and in this language.
Marco Mitis is Just one of the characters that never appears to speck by himself but is always part of the story, like "we were there in that year me and Marco Mitis..."
The authors revealed that kept this name from an old postcard of 1900, the ones used to be made by private photo studios, with 3 person displayed. On the back thare was the message that said " my teacher, my sister and a certain Marco Mitis".
Bye.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

I use MasterOfPuppets as a nick almost on every page I know. I took that one because of one of my all-time favourite songs. Its from Metallica, a wonderful peace of music.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> Zelena Hracka. (pronounced as Zeh-leh-nah H-rah-tch-kah).


The accent goes to the -LEH- and the -RAH-, respectively.


Just to let you know......
:cheers:


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

> So what does your nickname mean and how did it come into being?


This thread reminds me two things: 
1st: have you informed Berg about the existence of this forum? 
2nd: the Berg's post about his nickname on telebasket, when someone was talking about a "certain etimology" of Scandinavian words and a "certain background" for the Scandinavian culture. 
So Berg was coming from Berk. 
And Berg to "them"... "Berg, like in iceberg. Have you icebergs in your country? I don't think so". 
Fantastic, a real number one.


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Nicknames*



> Originally posted by <b>WonderPelekanos</b>!
> 
> 
> This thread reminds me two things:
> ...




Haven't this "certain" stated that he was going to go to Japan for few months?
In search of other roots maybe..


----------



## [email protected][email protected]~ (Oct 9, 2002)

I picked the name netrino (neutrino) after a small conversation I had with a friend of mine who studies physics. He tried to explain to me what are the neutrinos, but I couldn't understand them. The point is that he made an example that attracted me... Neutrinos' function was close to the "function" of the intellectual people in the societies. 

Neutrinos (In greek Netrina -singular netrino) are similar to the more familiar electron (the mass of people and their choices Vs the small silent minority of the society), with one crucial difference: neutrinos do not carry electric charge (they are not exposed as other "idols" of our modern times).
Because neutrinos are electrically neutral, they are not affected by the electromagnetic forces (the market/modern time/hype/new eras) which act on electrons (marketing/modern times/hype/promoted by media idols that act on masses). Neutrinos are affected only by a "weak" sub-atomic force (knowledge) of much shorter range than electromagnetism (than all the forces I wrote before), and are therefore able to pass through great distances (search of the "Truth" is for philosophers the endless journey) in matter without being affected by it. 

Because they present very small interaction with the matter, it is exceptionally difficult they will be detected (uncontrollable like the mind). For example, thousands of billions neutrinos, each second, pass through our body or in front of us without being observed (neither controlled). If neutrinos have mass (shaped into groups as societies are), they can also interact gravitationally (hopefully with ethos) with other massive particles(other societies), which sounds as one of the most difficult "things" of our time... the parallel and "harmonic" coexistence of different social masses.

It took me 25minutes... lol not bad at all... 
Now our pal JGKoblenz will have a reason to tell us his small story, about that girl in Germany... lol
In the old NBADRAFT forum I was using the nickname "Pearl Jam" for obvious reasons...

_


Your friend WP, is one of the greatest talents in Europe but so underrated (like the Croatian Popovic, Pasalic, Zisis) from many i-know-it-all "scouts"...


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Nicknames*



> Originally posted by <b>WonderPelekanos</b>!
> 1st: have you informed Berg about the existence of this forum?


Yup! Berg knows of this forum and he follows it. He was away in London for a few days but he was informed about it even berofe he left. He might start posting here as well, even though I think his big love will remain the Telebasket Forum, especially now that erciyes is back in it!


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Nicknames*



> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> even though I think his big love will remain the Telebasket Forum, especially now that erciyes is back in it!


Ohohhhhhhhhhhhhh, that's a great news. I think I'll make a visit in next minutes. 

Netrino, my friend is really... I don't know how to describe him. Considering his potential, his athletics, his age, his talent, he could be devastating but he has big problems coming from his head. He doesn't believe in his potential, he lives basketball with too much passivity. When he has to play 1-on-1, for example he can't think "haha, I've the ball, now my dear opponent it's your problem because *I* decide what I'll do. You've to try to stop me!". No it's his man who says "well Mihalis, I've decided what you'll do". 
The fact is that he *admits* that. He knows it's his problem, but he doesn't work to change this mental statement: at the end I think it's a part of his nature, infact he's really one of the most generous and kind person I've ever known, he can't be angry or sort of. Absolutely it's completely far from his mind. Once I told him, "Mihali, prepei na'sai enas gios poutanas otan paizeis", but he simply answered "I know that". Unfortunately he has to work with Pedoulakis that doesn't trust so much in this player: his coach should stimulate him to develop a new attitude, but he simply humiliates Pelekanos. When Pedoulakis wants a new American, or simply a new player, he wants a guard. This year Jovanowki and Weathers (my god...), then Erik Barkley "Mr.Cannabis", then Mc Linton (....). Last year Pedoulakis was putting in the starting five Giorgos Pantazopoulos. Pantazopoulos, the man who tried 30 3-points-shoots in a game when he was playing with Near East (A2, against KAO Drama) and is absolutely the anti-basketball! 
I can imagine why someone should feel humiliated when something like that happens, but Pelekanos didn't say "I'll work to conquer the starting five and the minutes I deserve". No... "it's so, what can I do?". 
You can work hardly to play 35 minutes in the Hellenic 1st Division, this is the right thought! But he can't think in this way...
He's too much shy and with a generous nature to fight his first opponent: his-self. 
take care.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>[email protected][email protected]~</b>!
> 
> It took me 25minutes... lol not bad at all...
> Now our pal JGKoblenz will have a reason to tell us his small story, about that girl in Germany... lol


This girl is past now.  

I don't want to talk about her


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Nicknames*



> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> .............even though I think his big love will remain the Telebasket Forum, especially now that erciyes is back in it!



*Quoted from TB Forum* 

erciyes replying to one of my posts about Turkey: _"You must be living on Mars...."_ 

Berg's reply: _"Hey, at least he doesn't live in Turkey"_ 

:rofl: :rotf: :clap:


----------

